# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Tattoo in linear scar (not SMP)

## Joe Diego

Ive had three strip procedures done with one FUE into linear scar (50% improvement).  I was thinking to add SMP into the linear scar to camoflauge it even more, so Ive been calling around to local SMP clinics and the pricing is outrageous (SoCal). 
Has anyone went with a tattoo artist to conceal the linear scar? If so, how did it go?  Honestly, is it that difficult to conceal a linear scar with just tattooing?  I dont have a buzzed head... med long on top with fade.

----------


## Jimbob13

Hi. Im currently looking into doing this myself. But cant see many posts of people doing it. I have a lot of tattoos on my body anyway and was going to have one on back of head to cover scar. Did you end up going through with this with much success ?

----------


## Joe Diego

Yes, I had it done almost a year ago.  I have absolutely no regrets.  My scar is undetectable from the untrained eye.

----------


## Jimbob13

Thanks for your reply. Did you have an actual tattoo design done then ( not smp) if so would you mind putting pics on. Really considering this for my scar but not seen any results which is making me doubtful about going through with it ?

----------


## Joe Diego

No tattoo design done.  I had 3 SMP sessions done into the scar and fue scars.  Ill post a pic...

----------


## Jimbob13

That is a good result. How bad was your strip scar before. ? Mine is quite bad around a finger in thickness ear to ear. I had a couple of sessions of smp into scar which didnt seem to do a lot so my next option is a tattoo design. Think if I had your sort of results with smp Id be happy but dont think it going to work with size of scar and really dont want to go back under knife to put fue into scar as all trust has gone with surgeons.

----------


## Joe Diego

With three strip procedures my scar went eat to ear, about a pencil size thick (big a$$ smiley face).
Before I went with SMP I did a lot of research and went with fue first into the scar (Dr. Umar-Los Angeles), which improved the scar about 50%.   
Im not an expert, but I would advise against getting a tattoo into your scar.

----------


## Jimbob13

From your original post I thought a tattoo is what you were considering yourself ? Was there something that put you off this idea ?

----------


## Joe Diego

Yes, initially I was looking if anyone had an experience with a tattoo into their scar, but a Doctor on another discussion board explained to me how that would be bad idea.

----------


## Jimbob13

The only issue I can see with it is if the ink takes that well into scar or if it bleeds out in scar too much. Did he explain why he thought it was a bad idea. ?

----------


## Joe Diego

I cant remember the reasoning...

Let me try and find the link and Ill post.

----------


## Jimbob13

Ok. Thanks.

----------


## Jimbob13

Hi mate. Did you manage to find that thread on doc explaining why he thought was a bad idea ?

----------


## Jeff Smith

Joe Diego,
that is really encouraging information.  I am also in so cal and considering doing the same thing.  
What shop did the SMP?

----------


## Joe Diego

> Joe Diego,
> that is really encouraging information.  I am also in so cal and considering doing the same thing.  
> What shop did the SMP?


 Scalp Symmetry in San Diego.

----------


## Joe Diego

Hi mate. Did you manage to find that thread on doc explaining why he thought was a bad idea ?



Sorry, I wasnt able to locate it.

----------


## ROTTO

The main issue I can see with it is if the ink brings that well into scar or on the off chance that it seeps out in scar excessively. Did he clarify why he thought it was a poorly conceived notion.

----------


## Braveheart

I hear Zang located in Los Angeles is really good SMP provider.

----------


## Bbubalex

Hello! I made myself such a tattoo and I really liked it, all my friends are delighted. Before applying a tattoo in this area there is pain. Tattoo numbing cream helped me a lot. He took the pain away and I felt much better. Before getting a tattoo, ask the master to apply this cream and you will not feel pain.

----------

